# Mother of all Ratings Dashboards!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Post your ratings and see the graphic distribution of all ratings across all markets.

Come back to update as it changes.

Post helpful hints to improve ratings.

List things to avoid doing that might hurt ratings.

I apologize, but I had to do it..., just to visualize the data... I am a data freak.

Let's all come back to update it regularly as it keeps changing.


----------



## FLGuy (Dec 1, 2015)

I only drive one day a week and before last Saturday, I had a 4.74 rating. I did 13 rides this past Saturday and generated a 5.0 star rating(yay me !!). The next day, my rating had dropped to 4.72. Go figure.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I usually drive evenings and weekends but I stop between 10 and 11 pm.
I try to avoid the drunks, drive thrus and driving while sleepy.
At 13 cents a minute, it doesn't make sense to wait in a drive thru with stinking drunks.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

4.92 right now. Uber says if I get to 4.93 that I become one of their super special partners. Can't wait to find out what that means.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> 4.92 right now. Uber says if I get to 4.93 that I become one of their super special partners. Can't wait to find out what that means.


May I ask what kind of car you drive, what times of day/week you drive, who the main demographics for your pax are and what do you believe is the main reason for such a high rating?


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

4.84 I drive evenings only. Nowadays I only do Thursday, Friday and Saturday usually from 8pm-3am. Although this past week I only did 4 trips only lol.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> May I ask what kind of car you drive, what times of day/week you drive, who the main demographics for your pax are and what do you believe is the main reason for such a high rating?


2010 Lincoln MKS for uber black. I typically only put in about 10 hours max every week with uber. I drive full time though, but the majority of my income comes from outside of uber with my regular clients. I just use uber black when i'm not busy and looking to make some money. Some weeks i don't log in at all, but I drive pretty much every day.

My car is nice, clean, and well maintained. I offer water but 99% of the people i drive don't even take it. I wouldn't offer anything if i were driving uberx. I dress professionally - also wouldn't bother with if i were driving uberx. I typically know where i'm going even without the gps and I like to think people like me. I only talk when they initiate the conversation other than the typical "how are you" type question when they get in the car. I don't play the radio unless asked.

I'm in the hedge fund capital of the world around here, so i get a lot of those types. Work in Connecticut and live in NYC, so they get rides home in a car instead of taking the train. Also get people going to airports a lot. Sometimes regular people with short type rides, but not too often. Most of the rides I do are $120+ with or without uber.


----------



## Roman M (Nov 6, 2014)

I usually drive Tuesday/Thursday evenings because of school and then pretty much the entire weekend. Done about 1400 rides with Uber, probably more with Lyft (Uber sent me a thank you for thanksgiving that's how I know). Rating has been steady between 4.84 and 4.86. Right now 4.85. People rate poorly. Most of them don't understand the system. When I tell them we have to be above 4.0 (just as part of conversation about other drivers) to stay active, they are shocked. Some rate 4 stars for good trip and expect a 5 star trip to have bottled water and such. Some rate poorly because the driver took a long time to get them because the idiots didn't check that the pin is 6 blocks away from them and the driver is sitting there for a few minutes before calling or texting them. Some rate poorly because they took that Uber drunk on a Sunday night and next time they use an Uber is Friday, a week later and they haven't rated the last week's Uber, so they either click 3 cause it's in the middle or because they don't actually remember the drivers they had on Sunday. A lot more things like that, very annoying.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*If you have an android phone, you can see your ratings live, as they happen!*

*The new android driver app shows you number of trips, rated trips, trips rated 5 star. *

*And these numbers update in real time. *

After every ride you can check to see if there is a change. if you suspect a rider might have rated you low and you see you got a non-5-star rating, yes, you were right! Next time ignore or rate that pax low.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, what about that rider from 2 weeks ago that rates a 1 star now!? You gonna blame your most recent rider for it?!
#ratingsFAIL


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Well, what about that rider from 2 weeks ago that rates a 1 star now!? You gonna blame your most recent rider for it?!
> #ratingsFAIL


Uber created this. Animosity towards pax ratings breeds contempt. As much as drivers are rated unfairly I can't feel too bad if it goes the other way too.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> *If you have an android phone, you can see your ratings live, as they happen!*
> 
> *The new android driver app shows you number of trips, rated trips, trips rated 5 star. *
> 
> ...


Uber must be reading these boards.

Since I posted this, the android dashboard is not updating live. In the meantime, there was a real-time rider rating display. That too seems to be gone.

Maybe the ratings should remain obfuscated and as delayed as possible for both pax and driver in order to prevent retribution.


----------



## TampaEd (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm brand new to the Uber thing but in my opinion, if a driver doesn't have a way to see why a rider would rate them below 5 stars - and can't "fix" whatever seemed to be wrong to that rider, then this rating system is garbage. 

I drove two days ago for the very first time and took one fare. Then yesterday did 18 runs. My rating is 4.5, according to my driver portal on uber's website.

How the hell am I supposed to know specifically how to fix any problems if they don't give that information? It's stupid if you ask me.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Post your ratings and see the graphic distribution of all ratings across all markets.
> 
> Come back to update as it changes.
> 
> ...


uberxtampa wow that video of hilter talking about uber is very funny!


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> 4.92 right now. Uber says if I get to 4.93 that I become one of their super special partners. Can't wait to find out what that means.


How many rides do u have


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber must be reading these boards.
> 
> Since I posted this, the android dashboard is not updating live. In the meantime, there was a real-time rider rating display. That too seems to be gone.
> 
> Maybe the ratings should remain obfuscated and as delayed as possible for both pax and driver in order to prevent retribution.


If uber is reading this and love to say " F*** u travis and ur company. F*** for making cheap ass rate..


----------



## Flypilot (Nov 30, 2015)

Mine is 4.91 after a couple buttholes dinged me... I had 167 5 stars in a row...


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

..weird just 6% got close to 5 and another 5.5 got below 4.5.. 

I used to drive Uber max 10 hs/week. 
I stop driving for Uber after last cut, just go in/out to fish good trips (high rating, less than 5 minutes from my location).
My rating plumbed 10 days ago when a snob oriental girl put me 3 star for a misroute (traditional road was under reparation and I do now want to destroy my car)
Anyway, I'm planing cut uber completely for february and wait until further notice...
They send me the link to take the class but not willing to pay for drive for this suckers..
I drive in/out uber for more than a year...


----------



## Flypilot (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah after they cut Jacksonville to .65 cents a mile AND upped my Commision to 25% because I changed cities, I stopped driving too. I only drive during special occasion for surge or around Georgia coast because it's still 1.60 a mile.. Not much business but I can chill at my house and wait for ping... They will keep losing high quality drivers ( I hope) I can't believe people will still drive for this little money.... Why are there still drivers in Detroit???!!! .30 cents a mile??!! Insane


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Flypilot said:


> Yeah after they cut Jacksonville to .65 cents a mile AND upped my Commision to 25% because I changed cities, I stopped driving too. I only drive during special occasion for surge or around Georgia coast because it's still 1.60 a mile.. Not much business but I can chill at my house and wait for ping... They will keep losing high quality drivers ( I hope) I can't believe people will still drive for this little money.... Why are there still drivers in Detroit???!!! .30 cents a mile??!! Insane


I wonder what secret shoppers are finding out about the remaining drivers!


----------



## Charles1 (Nov 14, 2014)

The less I care, the better my rating.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Your car has nothing to do with your rating. It's all in the attitude. I've had a 4.87 and maintained 4.84 for a long time, then I stopped being so "nice" for obvious reasons and still maintain a 4.79. As long as your rating is above 4.7 you're fine. Remember, ratings don't pay bills.


----------



## Demonstar (Feb 18, 2016)

Need to add lifetime trips also..


----------



## LancGreg17603 (Jan 5, 2016)

I drive in a fairly small market and don't offer anything except for a drunk person who may need a bottle of water. I keep in the back of my Jeep, not out in the open. I have 4.92 - 191 Trips - 114 rated - 107 5 star.

I only drive 10 to 12 hours a week Friday and Saturday nights 9-2 or 9-3


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have not driven for over 2 months. 
Yet, my driver rating dropped by 0.02!!! How is that possible? 
Are passengers able to rate many weeks/months after a ride is completed?


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

maxista said:


> Your car has nothing to do with your rating. It's all in the attitude. I've had a 4.87 and maintained 4.84 for a long time, then I stopped being so "nice" for obvious reasons and still maintain a 4.79. As long as your rating is above 4.7 you're fine. Remember, ratings don't pay bills.


I don't get what the obvious reasons are for not being nice?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> I have not driven for over 2 months.
> Yet, my driver rating dropped by 0.02!!! How is that possible?
> Are passengers able to rate many weeks/months after a ride is completed?


Yes they are I believe


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I have not driven for over 2 months.
> Yet, my driver rating dropped by 0.02!!! How is that possible?
> Are passengers able to rate many weeks/months after a ride is completed?


I have not driven in nearly 3 months. Out of curiosity I just checked mine and my rating dropped by 0.02 as well.

Theoretically, even if a rider goes many weeks or even months without using Uber he/she can still rate their last driver.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Superunknown said:


> I have not driven in nearly 3 months. Out of curiosity I just checked mine and my rating dropped by 0.02 as well.
> 
> Theoretically, even if a rider goes many weeks or even months without using Uber he/she can still rate their last driver.


In this case, any non-rated trip should automatically be marked as 5 Star. 
On average, 77% of people rate their drivers. 23% of pax don't even bother to rate at all. 
Allowing an infinitely wide window to rate a driver is not right by all means.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

So if the pax takes another Uber without rating the last driver, then he won't be able to rate the first driver? I sure hope all of my non-raters (100+) won't be rating down the road. I have managed to maintain my non-raters to about 28% for last couple of months.


UberXTampa said:


> I have not driven for over 2 months.
> Yet, my driver rating dropped by 0.02!!! How is that possible?
> Are passengers able to rate many weeks/months after a ride is completed?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

So why are there no stars available for rating beyond 5 ?
Had passengers wish they could rate me 6 or ten.
It would offset the idiots.
Why is the system biased towards creating failure ?
The survival rating should be mid level, not top rating.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have still not completed any trips and my rating is now up by 0.02 points. 

maybe it was a glitch and they fixed it.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 10, 2016)

4.80 - I was at 4.83 for a good while but for the last couple of days riders have been rating harshly.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

4.95 with 3616 trips completed


----------



## Quixotical_ish (Sep 27, 2016)

This was something I posted last night on another thread, but thought it might be useful.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/thou...-explaining-ratings.35099/page-3#post-1593441

It reads:

"I generally just say something like "hey, if you don't mind rating me, I'd really appreciate it! I won't suggest a rating, though, so you just give me what you think I deserve- but I DO love to get comments from my passengers!"

I also keep a Glad brand container with a lid filled with individually wrapped mints, and the 5-stick packs of Wrigley gum in my car at all times. I ALWAYS offer it (in a non-"yo breath stank" kind of way; generally more like "I'm always looking for gum after a night out, so take a pack or two!"

I buy them at sams club and they're something like 20 cents each for the gum and a huge container (500, I think?) of individually wrapped mints was around $8. It's basically a free, guaranteed 5 stars.

I'm currently at a 4.96 rating after around 150 rated rides, and I get a tip of usually $1-$5 every third or fourth ride without even asking for a tip, and with no sign.

And no, I'm not trying to brag (especially since none of this is all that bragworthy hah!)- just trying to share what I feel has been working for me!

And I'm acutely aware that most drivers say or will say "F spending money on gum or mints for ungrateful pax"- but honestly, seriously, and genuinely- the passengers LOVE it. I also get a comment on almost every ride about how good the car smells (I use the Febreeze vent clip-on air fresheners, and even though it sounds odd, I use one "Hawaiian breeze" on the vent that points at your face and a "moonlight something or other" on the vent that defrosts the windshield. I generally alternate a couple times each night to keep it fresh.

Good luck, friends, and thanks for all the great ideas! Driving in a smaller market has been a bit of a challenge, but it's still been a lot of fun and making the extra money is nice!

I generally just say something like "hey, if you don't mind rating me, I'd really appreciate it! I won't suggest a rating, though, so you just give me what you think I deserve- but I DO love to get comments from my passengers!"

I also keep a Glad brand container with a lid filled with individually wrapped mints, and the 5-stick packs of Wrigley gum in my car at all times. I ALWAYS offer it (in a non-"yo breath stank" kind of way; generally more like "I'm always looking for gum after a night out, so take a pack or two!"

I buy them at sams club and they're something like 20 cents each for the gum and a huge container (500, I think?) of individually wrapped mints was around $8. It's basically a free, guaranteed 5 stars.

I'm currently at a 4.96 rating after around 150 rated rides, and I get a tip of usually $1-$5 every third or fourth ride without even asking for a tip, and with no sign.

And no, I'm not trying to brag (especially since none of this is all that bragworthy hah!)- just trying to share what I feel has been working for me!

And I'm acutely aware that most drivers say or will say "F spending money on gum or mints for ungrateful pax"- but honestly, seriously, and genuinely- the passengers LOVE it. I also get a comment on almost every ride about how good the car smells (I use the Febreeze vent clip-on air fresheners, and even though it sounds odd, I use one "Hawaiian breeze" on the vent that points at your face and a "moonlight something or other" on the vent that defrosts the windshield. I generally alternate a couple times each night to keep it fresh.

Good luck, friends, and thanks for all the great ideas! Driving in a smaller market has been a bit of a challenge, but it's still been a lot of fun and making the extra money is nice!

**EDIT**: I've also acquired just about every brand of phone charger over the years, so I keep those handy just in case. And I use an iPad Pro 9.7" as my device for uber, instead of my iPhone (the iPad is Data-enabled, but I usually just use my phone as a hot spot and use the wifi on the iPad, since tablet data is quite a bit more pricey). But in the event that a pax has a younger child with them, I'll use my phone for the navigation and then offer to let the child play with the iPad and the Apple Pencil to draw and then I'll say something like "make sure you sign that artwork with a big fancy artist's signature so I can keep it for when you're rich and famous!" - the kids love it, it keeps them occupied and quiet, and the parents generally love that the kid is being quiet lol.

I've been tossing around the idea of adding another iPad Pro to my sprint account to strap to the back of the headrest of one of the front seats and then connect my Xfinity account to it so people can watch the news, any sporting events that are going on, YouTube videos, etc.

I can write off the iPads and my cell phone on my taxes since I'm using them for uber, and so far the one iPad has always been a big point of conversation, or something neat that pax aren't used to seeing in an uber.

When I added the iPad, sprint was offering a promotion that gave me $22 off the monthly purchasing price of the iPad if I bought an Apple Pencil, making the iPad cost only $8/month, plus the $33 monthly charge for the data. That's EASILY made up in just a few trips, and seems to really help with ratings and tips, so it's kind of a win-win-win with the tax write-off, too.

I also saw recently an app (I can't remember the name of it, but I'll try to find it and add it to this post) that allows you to find people to advertise on your iPad or tablet for $1/day, and I'm pretty sure it said you get to keep 75% of the ad revenue. So if you can get, say, 10 local businesses to advertise with you for $30/month, you could add $225/month just by having an ad show up occasionally on that backseat iPad- which pays for the monthly cost of adding the iPad to your cell phone plan and then puts money into your bank account. At that point, you could even let passengers know you would be fine without receiving a tip and just ask for them to rate you what they think would be appropriate for your ride and the amenities you offer.

Lastly- this may be a well-known fact, but I just recently learned that Uber has a program called the "Sixth Star Award", which, if I understand it correctly, you become eligible to earn it when a passenger leaves a five star rating, and any comment. The award is chosen at random (I think?) from drivers in your area, and should you be awarded the Sixth Star Award, you receive an Uber care package with some random odds and ends, but more importantly they include prepaid American Express debit cards totaling $1,000 that can be used for anything, anywhere AmEx is accepted.

That alone is a really good reason for reminding passengers to give you a rating and then letting them know that if they think you deserve a five-star rating, to please leave a comment!

Sorry for the really long post, and I hope some of you found it helpful or useful in someway. If I have gotten any information wrong, or if I'm doing something I shouldn't be doing _please_ let me know. I've only been driving for uber for about five weeks, so there's a very good chance I could be doing something wrong or have gotten and am now disseminating incorrect info- though that definitely isn't my intention. I'll edit this post ASAP if someone has anything they think shouldn't be in here!

Thanks again for reading all this, and stay safe and good luck to everyone!"


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Quixotical_ish said:


> This was something I posted last night on another thread, but thought it might be useful.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/thou...-explaining-ratings.35099/page-3#post-1593441
> 
> ...


Well said!!!


----------

